
Divers Find Remains of Ancient Temple in Sunken Egyptian City - diodorus
https://www.livescience.com/66045-underwater-ancient-egypt-city-temple.html
======
LifeIsBio
Visiting Egypt, particularly as an American, is an amazing experience. I tend
to think of the American Revolution as “a long time ago”. After all, that’s
when the country began.

Egypt, on the other hand, is a whole different ball game. It’s easy to
recognize this on an intellectual level by reading on Wikipedia. But to see
the history laid out like geological stratum is something else: layers on
layers of civilization after civilization. Sometimes quite literally, like
cases of hieroglyphics covered in multiple layers of graffiti, each layer in a
different language.

It’s also enjoyable to see how enthusiastic Egyptians are about this history,
and about new discoveries like this one. If you ever get the chance to go, go.

~~~
CogitoCogito
My go to reminder of how old civilization is is the fact that the time between
Great Pyramid and Jesus is longer than the time between Jesus and today. And
this ignores even that we know of rather large settlements (hundreds) even
twice the age of the Great Pyramid.

~~~
joosters
A similar comparison: Cleopatra lived closer in time to the moon landings than
to the building of the Great Pyramid. (And not just by a small amount of time
but about 500 years or so)

------
adam0c
this is old news, even the article is from 29th July there is actually more
photos in this article about it by the sun of all newspapers! actual real
factual news in the sun! (for those of you that are unfamiliar the sun is a
tabloid paper in the uk that basically does boobs on page 3 and sports that's
about it)

[https://www.thesun.co.uk/tech/9571371/heracleion-ancient-
egy...](https://www.thesun.co.uk/tech/9571371/heracleion-ancient-egypt-temple-
ship/)

~~~
dmix
American news sites haven't figured out these articles told via big pictures
with captions the UK sites always use. It's a great format for low-density
information and low cognitive effort reading.

------
jakeogh
Fascianting chan that catalogs old structures. No commentary:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/vlad9vt](https://www.youtube.com/user/vlad9vt)

~~~
CaptainJustin
Vlad's videos are amazing. I think he's explored quite a bit that is difficult
to find much on.

------
diveanon
45m is well within range of recreational diving, I wonder if this will become
a diving destination.

Personally I would love to dive ruins like this, bit the cynic in me knows
that tourists would strip the location and ruin it.

~~~
spchampion2
45m is well below the range of _recreational_ diving, which has a limit of
about 40m. Below that you're looking at needing multiple air cylinders,
special breathing gas mixtures, and decompression stops on the way up.

On the other hand, 45m is totally fair game for _technical_ divers, who are
trained in deeper, longer, decompression style diving. Divers who pursue this
training need to be tip-top recreational divers first.

~~~
diveanon
Depends on where you train. French Federation goes to 60 on air, which is nuts
in my opinion.

------
spodek
Ancient Egypt reminds me of Ozymandias and the humility and perspective we
could learn from time or within our lifetimes we'll be able to dive to see
remains of soon-to-be lost cities like Miami.

~~~
darepublic
They would find the remains of ancient basketball arenas

------
projectileboy
Highly recommend visiting the touring exhibit of artifacts from Thonis-
Heracleion if you get a chance.

------
cm2187
I am curious about what flooded it. Surely the sea level didn't increase by
45m in that short amount of time.

~~~
pjc50
It looks like the sea level for the northern side of the Mediterranean
increased by about 1.5 meters since Roman times, due to isostatic rebound:
[http://people.rses.anu.edu.au/lambeck_k/pdf/242.pdf](http://people.rses.anu.edu.au/lambeck_k/pdf/242.pdf)

The wikipedia page for Heracleion attributes it to "soil liquefaction", i.e.
the whole city's underlying soft soil/sand became fluid enough to wash away.
It must have been eroded to other parts of the sea, leaving the inerodible
stoneworks lying there.

~~~
rurban
It even increased by 2500m in the last 6 million years. The Nile cut at Cairo
into a huge canyon. This area is constantly sinking.
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Messinian_salinity_crisis](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Messinian_salinity_crisis)

------
octocop
I wonder who is doing these expeditions, is it the Egyptian government?

~~~
moate
Define "doing". Funding? Performing the exploration/excavation of these sites?

------
benbojangles
treasures from the wreck of the unbelievable!

~~~
benbojangles
[https://news.artnet.com/art-world/damien-hirst-created-
fake-...](https://news.artnet.com/art-world/damien-hirst-created-fake-
documentary-venice-show-can-see-netflix-1192922)

